# Hot... or Not?



## Bonzi

Hot or Not???.....

*Fishnet Stockings*


----------



## blastoff

At times, of course!


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Bonzi said:


> Hot or Not???.....
> 
> *Fishnet Stockings*



I say no.


----------



## Bonzi

blastoff said:


> At times, of course!


 there are times fishnets are NOT sexy? hmmm maybe if they look like this....





Or is that sexy too???


----------



## Bonzi

hot or not....

*BIG BUTTS*


----------



## Darkwind

Bonzi said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> At times, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> there are times fishnets are NOT sexy? hmmm maybe if they look like this....
> 
> View attachment 42607
> 
> Or is that sexy too???
Click to expand...

Well, if they started out the evening having drinks with you like the first picture, and in the morning she leaves My apartment looking like that pic with a satisfied smile........yeah, sexy....


----------



## Ringel05

Sexy






Not sexy






Sexy






Not sexy


----------



## Pete7469

Meh...

Looks like a pain to chew through.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Bonzi said:


> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608



Super hot!


----------



## Bonzi

not even sure why I'm bothering on this one.... Hot or Not?


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Hot or Not???.....
> 
> *Fishnet Stockings*


Could be under the right circumstances.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> At times, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> there are times fishnets are NOT sexy? hmmm maybe if they look like this....
> 
> View attachment 42607
> 
> Or is that sexy too???
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  !!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot or Not???.....
> 
> *Fishnet Stockings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be under the right circumstances.
Click to expand...

 
Which kind.... ? (of circumstances...)


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608


So-so


----------



## aaronleland

Hot or not?


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> not even sure why I'm bothering on this one.... Hot or Not?
> 
> View attachment 42610


Yes


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot or Not???.....
> 
> *Fishnet Stockings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be under the right circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which kind.... ? (of circumstances...)
Click to expand...

The situation, the person wearing them, the mood, and the intent. If it was meant as a tease, no, it wouldn't be hot. If the intent was to seduce, yes, very hot.


----------



## Sonny Clark

aaronleland said:


> Hot or not?


HELL Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo   !!!


----------



## Bonzi

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot or Not???.....
> 
> *Fishnet Stockings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be under the right circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which kind.... ? (of circumstances...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The situation, the person wearing them, the mood, and the intent. If it was meant as a tease, no, it wouldn't be hot. If the intent was to seduce, yes, very hot.
Click to expand...

 
I had a man just recently say .... everyone likes TEASING?  So, apparently not!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Hot or not...

*FEET / TOE RINGS?*


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot or Not???.....
> 
> *Fishnet Stockings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be under the right circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which kind.... ? (of circumstances...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The situation, the person wearing them, the mood, and the intent. If it was meant as a tease, no, it wouldn't be hot. If the intent was to seduce, yes, very hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a man just recently say .... everyone likes TEASING?  So, apparently not!!!
Click to expand...

Oh, teasing can be Goooooooood, at times. Especially if the follow-up is down and dirty. But, teasing just to tease, and then leave someone hanging, is bad bad bad bad bad cruel cruel cruel cruel.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Hot or not...
> 
> *FEET / TOE RINGS?*


Yes, it can be hot. With the right person.


----------



## Bonzi

Which is HOTTER?

Low Cut or Wet?


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Which is HOTTER?
> 
> Low Cut or Wet?


Actually, both. But, to me, the low-cut does the trick. Personally, I wouldn't make either of them sit on the porch.


----------



## blastoff

Fishnets not hot sometimes?  Absolutely.  Think...Hillary Clinton.  

I rest my case.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Hot or Not???.....
> 
> *Fishnet Stockings*



Hot.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> At times, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> there are times fishnets are NOT sexy? hmmm maybe if they look like this....
> 
> View attachment 42607
> 
> Or is that sexy too???
Click to expand...


Not hot.  That looks skanky, IMO.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608


Not at 50...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> not even sure why I'm bothering on this one.... Hot or Not?
> 
> View attachment 42610


Towel please....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608



Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
Click to expand...

I've seen 'em bigger and smoother.......


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
Click to expand...

Not Hot  !!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen 'em bigger and smoother.......
Click to expand...


Well, I would imagine that won't last too long without cosmetic surgery.    Butts are made up of a lot of fat, and women's fat cells turns into cellulite.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen 'em bigger and smoother.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I would imagine that won't last too long without cosmetic surgery.    Butts are made up of a lot of fat, and women's fat cells turns into cellulite.
Click to expand...

Depends how much you work it, work it...
Exercise and youth help......And butt creme......


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Hot  !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Hot  !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Neither one is hot. The one on the left looks like a painted doll. The one on the right looks very nice, sweet, and friendly. But, those two would not be considered HOT.


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Hot  !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither one is hot. The one on the left looks like a painted doll. The one on the right looks very nice, sweet, and friendly. But, those two would not be considered HOT.
Click to expand...


Same person . . . Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Hot  !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither one is hot. The one on the left looks like a painted doll. The one on the right looks very nice, sweet, and friendly. But, those two would not be considered HOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same person . . . Kim Kardashian.
Click to expand...

Same opinion, neither is HOT. One looks phony, the other looks real. One looks like she could be anyone's best friend. The other looks like a snob, a bore, and a social zero.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen 'em bigger and smoother.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I would imagine that won't last too long without cosmetic surgery.    Butts are made up of a lot of fat, and women's fat cells turns into cellulite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how much you work it, work it...
> Exercise and youth help......And butt creme......
Click to expand...


With a butt that deep, she must have swass all the time.


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Hot  !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither one is hot. The one on the left looks like a painted doll. The one on the right looks very nice, sweet, and friendly. But, those two would not be considered HOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same person . . . Kim Kardashian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same opinion, neither is HOT. One looks phony, the other looks real. One looks like she could be anyone's best friend. The other looks like a snob, a bore, and a social zero.
Click to expand...


I think she's pretty but plastic looking.  A lot of her IS fake, so . . .


----------



## ChrisL

It's funny when women wear fake eyelashes.  As if those spider legs look like real eyelashes?    I would never wear those.  I would feel silly.  Okay, maybe if I was an actress or model temporarily for a photo shoot, but I wouldn't just walk around like that.


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Hot  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither one is hot. The one on the left looks like a painted doll. The one on the right looks very nice, sweet, and friendly. But, those two would not be considered HOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same person . . . Kim Kardashian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same opinion, neither is HOT. One looks phony, the other looks real. One looks like she could be anyone's best friend. The other looks like a snob, a bore, and a social zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she's pretty but plastic looking.  A lot of her IS fake, so . . .
Click to expand...

To me, not attractive at all. I'm more into the real deal, not the high society phony painted snobbish look. I think plain is very attractive and sexy. To me, sexy is inside and out, not just outward appearance. A sweet look, a nice personality, fun, out-going, and friendly are WOW !!! sexy. The movie star look doesn't impress me, nor get my motor running.


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> It's funny when women wear fake eyelashes.  As if those spider legs look like real eyelashes?    I would never wear those.  I would feel silly.  Okay, maybe if I was an actress or model temporarily for a photo shoot, but I wouldn't just walk around like that.


In my opinion, women don't need all of that phony crap to look sexy, attractive, and hot.


----------



## ChrisL

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny when women wear fake eyelashes.  As if those spider legs look like real eyelashes?    I would never wear those.  I would feel silly.  Okay, maybe if I was an actress or model temporarily for a photo shoot, but I wouldn't just walk around like that.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, women don't need all of that phony crap to look sexy, attractive, and hot.
Click to expand...


I wear some makeup, and that's enough for me to have to do every day.  I wouldn't want to spend all that time putting on fake eyelashes and stuff like that.  Gosh, it must take some people HOURS to get ready every day.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

I am WAY too impatient.    I even hate getting my hair done at the salon.  I'm always like, are you done yet or what?  I want to get the hell out of this chair now!


----------



## Sonny Clark

ChrisL said:


> I am WAY too impatient.    I even hate getting my hair done at the salon.  I'm always like, are you done yet or what?  I want to get the hell out of this chair now!


I don't like the way the barber does mine, so I've been doing it myself, and it looks 110% better in my opinion.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen 'em bigger and smoother.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I would imagine that won't last too long without cosmetic surgery.    Butts are made up of a lot of fat, and women's fat cells turns into cellulite.
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. Cellulite is the result of the breakdown of connective tissue.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen 'em bigger and smoother.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I would imagine that won't last too long without cosmetic surgery.    Butts are made up of a lot of fat, and women's fat cells turns into cellulite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily. Cellulite is the result of the breakdown of connective tissue.
Click to expand...


Not really.  It is to do with tissue but it is completely normal for most women.  Even female athletes can have cellulite.  We store fat differently and in different areas, just another difference between men and women.  

The Dirty Little Secret of the Female Athlete Cellulite Breaking Muscle

Women who have cellulite tend to have connective tissue that is arranged differently. The connective tissue forms chamber-like structures that cause or encourage fat to bulge upward and outward into the dermis. Areas like women’s thighs and buttocks are especially prone to cellulite because that’s where we tend to store body fat. Men and the few women who do not develop cellulite have connective tissue that encourages fat to expand laterally and internally but not out into the dermis. *So, a man’s thighs might have just as much adipose tissue, but he has what amounts to compression stockings over the top of the fat layer, whereas a woman has a pair of fishnets lying over her first layer of adipose. *These structural differences have been confirmed with MRI, sonogram, and wedge biopsies. There is no getting around it - cellulite and the structure of the skin in cellulite-prone areas are simply different and something you cannot control.



*Cellulite and the Female Athlete*
I bet you’re still wondering why some women - even thin, lean athletic women - tend to have lots of cellulite and their female counterparts do not. Genetics, my friend. If your connective tissue is put together differently than your friend’s, your skin is going to look different. *Just like skin color, hair, and height are all genetically determined, so is your predisposition to cellulite.*That’s right, Mother Nature decides if you are to be dimple free or not.



*She must find the dimples cute because 85-98% of post-pubertal females have cellulite.* Yes! That means almost all women have cellulite.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Tis why I prefer an average sized butt to a ginormasaurus butt.


----------



## Bonzi

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am WAY too impatient.    I even hate getting my hair done at the salon.  I'm always like, are you done yet or what?  I want to get the hell out of this chair now!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the way the barber does mine, so I've been doing it myself, and it looks 110% better in my opinion.
Click to expand...

 
I do my own hair too and agree!  It's perfect now!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny when women wear fake eyelashes.  As if those spider legs look like real eyelashes?    I would never wear those.  I would feel silly.  Okay, maybe if I was an actress or model temporarily for a photo shoot, but I wouldn't just walk around like that.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, women don't need all of that phony crap to look sexy, attractive, and hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wear some makeup, and that's enough for me to have to do every day.  I wouldn't want to spend all that time putting on fake eyelashes and stuff like that.  Gosh, it must take some people HOURS to get ready every day.  Lol!
Click to expand...

 
Agreed! I use some light eye makeup lipstick & blush - can put it on in less than 2 minutes.  I can be showered & ready to go out in 20-25 minutes


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny when women wear fake eyelashes.  As if those spider legs look like real eyelashes?    I would never wear those.  I would feel silly.  Okay, maybe if I was an actress or model temporarily for a photo shoot, but I wouldn't just walk around like that.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, women don't need all of that phony crap to look sexy, attractive, and hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wear some makeup, and that's enough for me to have to do every day.  I wouldn't want to spend all that time putting on fake eyelashes and stuff like that.  Gosh, it must take some people HOURS to get ready every day.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed! I use some light eye makeup lipstick & blush - can put it on in less than 2 minutes.  I can be showered & ready to go out in 20-25 minutes
Click to expand...

 
Sonny Clark  did you thank me twice for this?  If so, how did you do that???  (OOPS - never mind, it was Chris L)


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny when women wear fake eyelashes.  As if those spider legs look like real eyelashes?    I would never wear those.  I would feel silly.  Okay, maybe if I was an actress or model temporarily for a photo shoot, but I wouldn't just walk around like that.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, women don't need all of that phony crap to look sexy, attractive, and hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wear some makeup, and that's enough for me to have to do every day.  I wouldn't want to spend all that time putting on fake eyelashes and stuff like that.  Gosh, it must take some people HOURS to get ready every day.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed! I use some light eye makeup lipstick & blush - can put it on in less than 2 minutes.  I can be showered & ready to go out in 20-25 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark  did you thank me twice for this?  If so, how did you do that???  (OOPS - never mind, it was Chris L)
Click to expand...

I have no idea. Let me check to see what I did. Hold on.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny when women wear fake eyelashes.  As if those spider legs look like real eyelashes?    I would never wear those.  I would feel silly.  Okay, maybe if I was an actress or model temporarily for a photo shoot, but I wouldn't just walk around like that.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, women don't need all of that phony crap to look sexy, attractive, and hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wear some makeup, and that's enough for me to have to do every day.  I wouldn't want to spend all that time putting on fake eyelashes and stuff like that.  Gosh, it must take some people HOURS to get ready every day.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed! I use some light eye makeup lipstick & blush - can put it on in less than 2 minutes.  I can be showered & ready to go out in 20-25 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark  did you thank me twice for this?  If so, how did you do that???  (OOPS - never mind, it was Chris L)
Click to expand...

Nope, it was ChisL.

I did it once and she did it once.


----------



## Darkwind

Bonzi said:


> Which is HOTTER?
> 
> Low Cut or Wet?


Are you looking for ideas?  Hehe....

I have to ask....male/female?

Not Me.......you...


----------



## Bonzi

Darkwind said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is HOTTER?
> 
> Low Cut or Wet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking for ideas?  Hehe....
> 
> I have to ask....male/female?
> 
> Not Me.......you...
Click to expand...

 
I am female, but I have a good "eye"   I think I'll for low cut myself... need a front view or pic #2


----------



## Darkwind

Bonzi said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is HOTTER?
> 
> Low Cut or Wet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking for ideas?  Hehe....
> 
> I have to ask....male/female?
> 
> Not Me.......you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am female, but I have a good "eye"   I think I'll for low cut myself... need a front view or pic #2
Click to expand...

Very good.  I'm thinking that number 1 is hotter, but not as hot as it could be.  Needs a little leg....


----------



## Liffy

Bonzi said:


> Hot or Not???.....
> 
> *Fishnet Stockings*


If they got thick thighs and booty you can wrap it in tin foil and it'd be hot


----------



## ChrisL

Darkwind said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is HOTTER?
> 
> Low Cut or Wet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking for ideas?  Hehe....
> 
> I have to ask....male/female?
> 
> Not Me.......you...
Click to expand...


You've been here since 2009 and you don't know that all you have to do is click on the avatar for information?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Hot  !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither one is hot. The one on the left looks like a painted doll. The one on the right looks very nice, sweet, and friendly. But, those two would not be considered HOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same person . . . Kim Kardashian.
Click to expand...

One just has more possibility of a uni-brow...


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot or not....
> 
> *BIG BUTTS*
> View attachment 42608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen 'em bigger and smoother.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I would imagine that won't last too long without cosmetic surgery.    Butts are made up of a lot of fat, and women's fat cells turns into cellulite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how much you work it, work it...
> Exercise and youth help......And butt creme......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a butt that deep, she must have swass all the time.
Click to expand...

I can see it happening, but she's too much of a media ho....probably implants...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not hot.  Ridiculous looking, like a caricature.  Probably photoshopped like all of Kim's pics.  Gross, no way are you going to have a butt that big without cellulite and cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen 'em bigger and smoother.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I would imagine that won't last too long without cosmetic surgery.    Butts are made up of a lot of fat, and women's fat cells turns into cellulite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how much you work it, work it...
> Exercise and youth help......And butt creme......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a butt that deep, she must have swass all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see it happening, but she's too much of a media ho....probably implants...
Click to expand...


So?  Still going to have swass ass.


----------



## Bonzi

... hot or not

*BABYDOLL LINGERIE*


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen 'em bigger and smoother.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would imagine that won't last too long without cosmetic surgery.    Butts are made up of a lot of fat, and women's fat cells turns into cellulite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how much you work it, work it...
> Exercise and youth help......And butt creme......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a butt that deep, she must have swass all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see it happening, but she's too much of a media ho....probably implants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Still going to have swass ass.
Click to expand...

I am sure her toilet is most euphoric....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ... hot or not
> 
> *BABYDOLL LINGERIE*


Just gets in the whey....Must be crotch-less....or edible...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ... hot or not
> 
> *BABYDOLL LINGERIE*



Cute!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... hot or not
> 
> *BABYDOLL LINGERIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
Click to expand...

 
Cute... but not HOT!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... hot or not
> 
> *BABYDOLL LINGERIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute... but not HOT!
Click to expand...


Sure, why can't it be both?  Like me?


----------



## Liffy

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... hot or not
> 
> *BABYDOLL LINGERIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute... but not HOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, why can't it be both?  Like me?
Click to expand...

No such thing


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... hot or not
> 
> *BABYDOLL LINGERIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute... but not HOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, why can't it be both?  Like me?
Click to expand...


You are the only one talented enough to pull that off.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Bonzi said:


> Hot or Not???.....
> 
> *Fishnet Stockings*


 HOT!


----------



## Wyld Kard

aaronleland said:


> Hot or not?


 



NOT!  NOT! NOT!


----------



## Wyld Kard

Bonzi said:


> Which is HOTTER?
> 
> Low Cut or Wet?


 Wet!


----------



## Wyld Kard

Bonzi said:


> ... hot or not
> 
> *BABYDOLL LINGERIE*


 Hot!


----------



## TrinityPower

aaronleland said:


> Hot or not?


She probably is hot that's why she isn't wearing much


----------



## Bonzi

... Hot or Not?

*TATTOOS


*


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> ... hot or not
> 
> *BABYDOLL LINGERIE*



Not just hot, super hot.


----------



## Darkwind

Bonzi said:


> ... Hot or Not?
> 
> *TATTOOS
> 
> 
> *


Not..

Overkill.  Tatts are incredibly sexy...when done right and in moderation.


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> ... Hot or Not?
> 
> *TATTOOS
> 
> 
> *



Not. 

I don't mind a few small cute tattoos on a girl, but large tattoos or graffiti all over their body is a turn-off for me. Especially tramp stamps.

However, I do like body painting, especially the phosphorescent kind of paint. That washes off, so it's a lot different than a permanent tattoo.


----------



## Bonzi

... Hot or Not

*ROLE PLAY (SEXY NURSE)*


----------



## Wyld Kard

Bonzi said:


> ... Hot or Not?
> 
> *TATTOOS
> 
> 
> *


 
Tattoos on a woman can be hot, but depends on what the tattoo is and it's location on her body.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Bonzi said:


> ... Hot or Not
> 
> *ROLE PLAY (SEXY NURSE)*


 
So hot it's on fire!


----------



## Wyld Kard

Bonzi said:


> not even sure why I'm bothering on this one.... Hot or Not?
> 
> View attachment 42610


Smokin'


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> ... Hot or Not
> 
> *ROLE PLAY (SEXY NURSE)*


Hot.

I've dated a lot of nurses, and they don't wear stuff like that except for fun. They usually wear scrubs. And if a girl can look good in scrubs, you know damn well that she's going to be even hotter when she takes them off and lets her hair down.


----------

